# North Slope Rifle Deer



## Fukarwee (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, Its been quite the unusual year for me this year! I typically hunt archery and get out about 3 days a week on the wasatch front. However this year we found out my wife would be having a baby on the opening weekend. Knowing i would have limited hunting time i decided to pick up a rifle tag for the first time ever and head up to the north slope with a friend. do to the new baby and new job I have had almost no time to get out and scout. I will be taking the full 9 days to hunt but am not too sure where to go to find a quality buck. I figure from the one trip up there that i have made i will be camping near goslin mnt and the browns park road. Im def. not afraid to hike my a** off. If anyone could give me some pointers on which areas to look over it would be greatly appreciated! please pm. Thanks guys.


----------



## jcase16 (May 30, 2013)

im going to be out there this year. any recommendations after your trip?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The best bucks in that area are on Goslin Mt. Unfortunately, there is no way to get away from the people and you just have to get in the mix. I have tried a lot of the peripheral areas and simply not found many deer. Good luck!------SS


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Not sure where Goslin Mt. is but I have ran into deer just about every trip up last year. I spent my time around Hoop Lake though. Thick country to be sure, and watching water is never a sure thing in the Uintah's because there is water everywhere!

I'd say get back in a ways and let the road hunters move the deer.


----------



## jcase16 (May 30, 2013)

So it sounds like there are a lot of people at Goslin Mountain. How many? Enough that it is hard to know who shot the buck or enough that it worries you that they'll spot the buck before you?


----------



## jcase16 (May 30, 2013)

KineKilla said:


> Not sure where Goslin Mt. is but I have ran into deer just about every trip up last year. I spent my time around Hoop Lake though. Thick country to be sure, and watching water is never a sure thing in the Uintah's because there is water everywhere!
> 
> I'd say get back in a ways and let the road hunters move the deer.


You say it is thick country. DO you mean that it is a dense forest area and hard to aim and fire at the buck or is it dense with fallen trees and harder to move around in?

How far a hike would you say it is to be in a good spot?


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

I've never been to Goslin Mountain so I can't compare but I've seen quite a few deer on Dowd Mountain. No big bucks but we saw well over 50 deer in one evening just driving the road during an elk hunt out that way. Im betting if you got off the road you could find a nice buck or two. The nice deer I have seen on the North Slope have just been one's I've stumbled upon in the thick stuff. Also, in my experience, you won't find many in the higher elevations. Most of the areas I've hunted aren't very good spot and stalk type areas and you'd be better off with an open sight lever action rifle. If that's something you're ok with, I can give you more details just send me a PM. If you're the spot and stalk type, Goslin Mountain is probably your best bet. It looks like some good country! Good luck!


----------

